Literal Ask HN: What Is the Cost of Running Hacker News? - deanstag
======
detaro
I'd guess: dangs salary, and some rounding error for hosting (afaik it's still
just on a single server, so even if that's some managed offering somewhere it
won't be that much)

------
mytechtoday
Hacker News pays close attention to the content on the main page. They purge
anything that doesn't trend left leaning or counters the standard left's
corporate interests.

For example, I posted a link to Michael Moore's film in which he eviscerates
bio-fuels. This post was mysteriously removed. It was also removed the second
time I posted it. This was despite the link the "A year wearing shorts to
work" as another HN article link at the time continued to exist.

~~~
deanstag
I get you! It is even harder for a few of us who are leaning down in the
political graph. Atleast the political right gets an acknowledgement of
existence. The political down are accused as outright quacks.

~~~
verdverm
The 0,0 (owl eyes) party gets ignored by all the eigenparties who can't seem
to find any alignment

